# Excited!!!!



## HarleySmoker417 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have ordered the last of the needed parts for a UDS that friend is building me for a Bday present. this will be my first serious smoker so I have a few Questions about when I get it. 

he is recycling the drum and burning it out three times, do I still need to season it when I get it?

do you really get a "taste" from Briquettes? 

what should I smoke first? I have a picnic shoulder in the freezer or should I go by a Butt to smoke first...... that is probably the most important question of them all ;)

wish me Luck!!


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, I would still clean it, then season it with the wood you are most apt to use. (IE: Hickory in my case.)

Never ate a brickette. But if you do, I would imagine you'd get a taste you wouldn't like.

Treat it like a woman. Shoulders first, then approach the butt. Clear enough? ;)


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 31, 2018)

Sonny is  right....clean, clean, clean it then season it. I personnally would start with something a little less expensive to teeth on......chicken thighs or turkey breast. That said, I think the butt is better than a shoulder to start with as there is more fat to render.


----------



## HarleySmoker417 (Aug 31, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Yes, I would still clean it, then season it with the wood you are most apt to use. (IE: Hickory in my case.)
> Treat it like a woman. Shoulders first, then approach the butt. Clear enough? ;)



Got it... give her a good scrub down, give her a good warm up then work towards the butt. :D


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 31, 2018)

HarleySmoker417 said:


> Got it... give her a good scrub down, give her a good warm up then work towards the butt. :D



...But keep you mouth and tongue away when she's hot... :eek:


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 31, 2018)

Don’t mount it either. May roast the wrong wiener


----------



## HarleySmoker417 (Aug 31, 2018)

Follow up question

I know you can use it on a offset smoker but can you use butcher paper on a UDS?


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 3, 2018)

HarleySmoker417 said:


> Follow up question
> 
> I know you can use it on a offset smoker but can you use butcher paper on a UDS?



You're supposed to use the Butcher Paper on the meat, not the smoker. ;)


----------



## meatallica (Sep 4, 2018)

Yep, you can use butcher paper on UDS


----------

